# Electric Cars- charging station to open tomorrow



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Electric car charging station to open tomorrow - Yahoo!Xtra News

Of interest to anyone with or contemplating buying an electric car.

Anski


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

You have to laugh at some of the comments left on that link 



> Will I be able to charge my shearing comb so I can crutch the ewes before lambing?


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Darla.R said:


> You have to laugh at some of the comments left on that link




Kiwi sense of humour, wait till they start charging the Baa Baa's.

Anski


----------

